# One more of Rick's stabilized BLM burl



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Apr 13, 2014)

Ceramic over glass...

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/burlceramicbottom_zps744b3de5.jpg 

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/burlceramictop_zps1a30c02d.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 13, 2014)

Super nice looking call.

Ray


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice wood and call, but is that resin in the voids?


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Apr 13, 2014)

Some are filled...Some not. These last few I've posted are my first venture into stabilized woods. So.....I'm really not sure what the expectations are. These were fun to turn.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

Elliot the call is beautiful. And keep in mind I've never made a call but I was a prolific woodworker in another lifetime. From a woodworking point of view I seek perfection as close as possible and amost never have achieved it, if ever. But that one is easy to avoid . . . I would consider voids that have resin showing, as a blemish, because it is not part of the finished product IMO or at least shouldn't be. You might have been able to have filled it with a colored epoxy, and even a clear epoxy would have probably rendered the crystallized chains translucent once bonded to the epoxy.

From the point of view from someone who stabilizes - I also seek to sell perfect blanks (although I know I rarely achieve that!) and I would have cast the blank before stabilizing it - even those small voids. Please don't take this as a slight it is certainly not. I asked the question because I was unsure what I was seeing. It is merely constructive (I hope) input and the call is marvelous. I just don't prefer resin deposits to be visible. I suspect as you continue to use stabilized blanks you will not either. Your work is too good to allow it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry i will send more I will cut perfect blank's no void's . I will not sell any more. Thought people would want character. I will burn the rest. This is disapointing. Rick


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll ship these tomorrow . Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/2014-04/F5FE1AF1-DBA2-4C73-BDF8-B0F8D991C0BE_zps55nybpyf.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

bearmanric said:


> Sorry i will send more I will cut perfect blank's no void's . I will not sell any more. Thought people would want character. I will burn the rest. This is disapointing. Rick



Rick there is no reason you should take offense. Your blank is what made that awesome call possible. If I used your logic I would close this forum since I offended you because I offend members frequently (not intentional it's just that some members wear their emotions on their sleeves). But you are not that way and we both know it. 

This forum is not a popularity contest - this forum is different. We are allowed to speak to each other as if we are sitting at a campfire. Rick you have been nothing but a positive member here - I wasn't saying your blanks are bad or anything of the sort. I was just giving my honest opinion. Will you fault me for that?


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 13, 2014)

No your fine. I work to hard making those blank's. Right now I just don't feel like selling an more stabilizes blank's.. Call looks sweet. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

bearmanric said:


> No your fine. I work to hard making those blank's.



Rick you succeeded the blank was obviously a success. I wasn't referring to your specific blank when I said I seek 'perfection' I was speaking from my standpoint as someone who stabilizes also and no one is more critical of me, than me.

And as I said, I have rarely if EVER succeeded. The onus in the end is on the woodworker not the supplier. I said that too. I am sorry you took my comments as something against your work it was in no way intended that way. I thought that it was obvious but I guess I am not very good with diplomacy all I ever do is try to be helpful and give my honest opinion.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry I'm a perfectionist. Felt like it wasn't perfect LOL. Rick

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Apr 13, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The onus in the end is on the woodworker not the supplier. I said that too.



oh...so now I can't cut a pot?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (Apr 14, 2014)

Rick...first your blanks are awesome! The voids that are in some of your blanks (one of my two had them) are no indication of your product, but simply a characteristic of burls. I have seen countless burl blanks stabilized by myself, full time wood stabilizers, and very experienced novices that have internal voids. Personally, I like the character they give the wood. If anything, I will put some medium CA in them. I can tell you straight-up that your blanks are as good as I've seen.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

